# Legal & Illegal in the forum



## n2casey (Oct 10, 2006)

Illegal & piracy related topics r not discussed here then what if someone says

"PM me if U really need ........"

Is that, not illegal?
Just visit the below link for an example.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37996

And what about this?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38140&highlight=Masturbate

Is that legal or illegal?
So what do U think? Tell what's legal & what's illegal.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 10, 2006)

Illegal is anything which is out of bound of forum rules .... and if u think any thread (or post for that matter) is 'illegal' then there is a 'Report Bad Post' on the left .. just clik on it and report that post with a reason (just report once .. reporting multiple times is not going to speed up the process).. the mods will take the appropiate action soon enough.


----------



## n2casey (Oct 10, 2006)

That's OK. All U r saying is related with mods, but what's ur openion about such posts. Do U visited the links? Waht will U say about such post?


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 10, 2006)

There are 2 aspects of prohibiting illegal things!

1. As a matter of principle and as a law abiding citizen/company.
2. To avoid getting into a legal mess!!

Its the second aspect that most people are more worried about, mainly the forum owner (Digit) and also the admins (to some extent, even mods). So as long as they don't allow discussion about illegal things openly they have saved their necks and done what they "reasonably could do" to avoid it!

However, what people do privately can't be controlled by anyone. If not by PM, then by email! Whoever wants to do it, will do it anyhow!

Can you stop me from selling brown sugar from my home? May be you can, but you are not too bothered about it because you are not responsible for it. But if I come and start doing it from your home, you will certainly take steps to prevent that!


----------



## satyamy (Oct 10, 2006)

ya that's illegal
even torrent sites r illegal & people talk abt it here


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 10, 2006)

I have seen those 2 links and have already reported them earlier also ... now why dont u go ahead and pm a mod about those those threads ... also all torrent sites are not illegal like www.legaltorrents.com.


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 12, 2006)

We all know what happened to e-bay simply because someone sold a MMS thru ebay.in. IMHO, what happened to e-bay is unreasonable simply because they removed the content as soon as they knew about it and also co-operated with the investigating agencies. But law is an ass!!


----------



## nikhilrao (Oct 12, 2006)

The first link is ILLEGAL
The second link is invalid, but I think I remember the thread bcos of the name which I can see in the link. It is CONTROVERSIAL but not illegal.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 12, 2006)

it is simple. digit(or any other party offering services) doesnt want anypart in 'illigal' (ofcourse, who does)
but if a user wants it on a personal level then who is digit to stop his/her wish. 
It is just that you are on the turf of digit so u have to respect their laws.

just like no country wants to be unlawfull but still there are thiefs.. murderers...etc


----------



## n2casey (Oct 13, 2006)

OK friends. Thx for valuable replies.

@ tuxfan & Rollercoaster

Ur replies r satisfactory. I agree with u. Repu added.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 13, 2006)

See we try to keep off things that can cause controversies, off the forum. All things specified as disallowed by the rules are immediately removed, as soon as we come to know of it. But, sometimes there is disambiguity in the rules, so we have to take clarification from the Admins before taking any actions.
And a few times, we never come to know of it, some threads can just go unnoticed cos of the amount of posts each day on this forum and it's not possible for us to stay here whole day.
That is why there is report feature on the forum. We do get lots of reports on such threads and try to take prompt action.
As you can see, I have acted on the first thread as soon as I saw it. Same is true of all the other mods. Well as to the latter thread, I personally don't see it as offending, so I am not taking any action. Even digit has used the word 'Sex' on it's magazine cover? What's so wrong with such a word. I don't think just the use of such word will corrupt anyone.


----------



## anandk (Oct 13, 2006)

permit me to clarify please. 

the second thread was posted by me.
but it was NOT my opinion  
i merely posted what the Iranian President had said.  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<
i also posted the link/s.
the idea was to show how the president of a country and the country thinks !
but no one noticed it when he said something about "drinking water while standing" !
people just noticed that one word !

anyway, once i had noticed in the thread that 'particular' usernames had felt offended, on  08-10-2006, 10:55 AM , i wrote to fatbeing "if u find it offensive, pls delete the thread, but i hv mentioned that i have only reported a majorgeeks.com link".

>>> so i think we shud now just take a deep breath and let go. 

India is a very tolerant country, where we even quietly accept it when a painter paints our Gods/Godesses naked and gets away with it ! i thot we would be able to critically read WHAT AN IRANIAN president had said...but i see i was wrong !


----------



## n2casey (Oct 14, 2006)

@ anandk

I m not blaming U, but as U r a senior member I was not expecting that from U or any other senior member. Don't mind plz but rules shud b obeyed.



			
				anandk said:
			
		

> permit me to clarify please.
> 
> the second thread was posted by me.
> but it was NOT my opinion
> i merely posted what the Iranian President had said.....



There r a lot of illegal quotes which can b discussed here saying that, _"it was not my opinion"._


@ tech_your_future



			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Even digit has used the word 'Sex' on it's magazine cover? What's so wrong with such a word. I don't think just the use of such word will corrupt anyone.



A sprkle can cause fire. If that word is used on magazine then it's just marketing stuff to attract customers. Just think about ur words, anyone can use ur words in future to post an illegal thing & will say _"What's wrong? Digit have used it on magazine cover or such word will not corrupt anyone."_
I m sorry if I m wrong but....


----------



## shemi4444 (Oct 15, 2006)

Please dont allow belong to religion and believe. I found one threat about taj mahal, we are indians we have many religion, we can express our view with our own sites, we no need spread believes through a tech site. If we start posting such thing a lot of thing in this world such that

          I am expressing my view

thanks


----------



## mehulved (Oct 15, 2006)

What I am saying is, what is wrong with using such words? Why are people apprehensive of them? C'mon man they are even listed in the dictionary. I don't find anything wrong in using such words.
Kids won't be spoilt by just listening to such words, on the contrary, people need to know what such words mean. How can we properly explain ourselves biologically if we avoid such words?
I feel understanding such things properly satisfies the curiosity of the kids and keeps them from going to unwanted places for info on such things.


----------



## n2casey (Oct 15, 2006)

@ tech_your_future

That's OK but still I m waiting for other members replies. Well, thx for ur immediate action on the first thread.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 15, 2006)

well tech_ur_future is right...

the more awareness and the less badness....

if more people know abt sex (sex education i mean) then it would actually benifit. specially in our country where sex has such an odd position. 

determining the righteousness is so based on sex. and it so needs to be banished and open mindedness needs to be brought in..


----------



## anandk (Oct 15, 2006)

ok i am going to reply just once on this thread 

true, there may be a lot of illegal quotes going on, but this was one made by A PRESIDENT OF A SOVEREIGN NATION ! 

was the statement wrong ? was he wrong ? or was he talking about the do's and dont's of the holy ramadan...?

if it was not wrong, then the quote cant be illegal/controversial ! 

lets face it, the fact is; THAT one word embarrassed us ! we lost track of what he was saying...we lost track of the CONTEXT...so moved were we by the CONTENT (THAT one word) ....


----------



## EagerBeaver (Oct 15, 2006)

So should we not posts this link *religiousfreaks.com/  also ???????????
It taks about all religions. here each religion is put categorywise. what all supertition they each has and all.


----------



## n2casey (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree with u friends that sex eduction must b given to everyone. Don't think that I m opposing it, I know it's very necessary.

@ anandk

One word can divert us from our track then who is responsible for that, not u, not me, not others. Then who?
Now one thing is clear that excuses r always there, so rules can't bound anyone. There's always a loophole in every perfect system. It's very confusing coz once u have created a rule then u have modify it or u have to add some more to it when it will b disobeyed. That's how our constitution & law r modified & still there's a loophole.

@ EagerBeaver

I don't know that u shud post this topic or not  but if were there in place of u, I will never post it.

@ all members

Well, it seems that this topic will not end, so better to stop here. Thx to all members who have given their valuable suggestions & replies. I have got my answer.


----------

